# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Sally lindsey leaving

## angelblue

Apparently it was on the radio that sally lindsey is leaving after her contract ends   :Smile:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

hopefully she leaves as she is a bit boring but in a magazine she said she wanted to be the next ken and stay for ages

----------


## Bad Wolf

not confirmed .....moving to the rumour mill......

----------


## CrazyLea

> hopefully she leaves as she is a bit boring but in a magazine she said she wanted to be the next ken and stay for ages


i think shes alright but didnt really like the charlie things after a while shes quite a good actress like

----------


## Luna

wasn't there something a while ago about her staying as long as they wanted her to and that she could be there for the next twenty years?

----------


## angelblue

yes luna their was it was in the newspaper that she loved her job and would stay for ever

----------


## Bad Wolf

i read that too. thats why i dont think its true

----------


## starla

i do really like her, her character reminds me of my personality

----------


## lollymay

who does she play again

----------


## Bad Wolf

shelly

----------


## luvyaorla

Coronation Street favourite Sally Lindsay - Rovers barmaid Shelley Unwin - is quitting the soap.

Lindsay, 31, who last month scooped a Best Actress gong, first joined the ITV soap five years ago.

Recently she has been at the centre of one of the Street's biggest storylines with Shelley's abusive relationship with Charlie Stubbs (Bill Ward).

Last month millions of viewers saw Shelley dramatically dump Charlie at the alter after suffering months of mental abuse at the hands of the bullying builder.

Lindsay will bow out in nine months, when her current contract comes to an end.

Scriptwriters are unlikely to kill off her character as soap bosses want to leave the door open for a possible return.

Lindsay, whose character Shelley was also been involved in a bigamous marriage to Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne), said: "I have decided to leave at the end of my current contract after nearly five years on the Street.

"I think that Shelley has been through so much as a character during my time here, and I am really looking forward to working on different projects.

"I have and always will have a massive affection for Coronation Street, and I want to thank all the cast, production team and writers for everything that has happened for me and my character.

Street Producer Tony Wood said: "Sally has been fantastic during her time on Coronation Street, she has done everything that has been asked of her and more.

----------


## luvyaorla

source msn today

----------


## Debs

but she said the other day she wanted to be there for years???

----------


## Debs

seems strange for het to say she didnt wanna go then leave?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah that's what I was thinking too debs   :Confused:

----------


## Debs

hmmm obviously rubbish then!


oh and there is already a thread on this in rumour mill  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

Merged two threads together!

Cheers

----------


## Choccie

I heard this on the tv today and they said she's leaving when her contract finishes in 9 months time.

----------


## Bryan

Sally Lindsay is quitting Coronation Street after five years.

The actress, who plays Rovers landlady Shelley Unwin, will leave when her current contract expires next July.

âI have decided to leave at the end of my current contract," she confirmed. âI think that Shelley has been through so much as a character during my time here, and I am really looking forward to working on different projects.

âI have and always will have a massive affection for Coronation Street, and I want to thank all the cast, production team and writers for everything that has happened for me and my character.â

Tony Wood, the show's outgoing producer, said: "Sally has been fantastic during her time on Coronation Street; she has done everything that has been asked of her and more. She is a talented actress and her portrayal of Shelleyâs mental abuse at the hands of Charlie was excellent. I can understand Sallyâs desire to move on and try other things and wish her every success for the future.â

The door is expected to be left open for Shelley to return in the future

----------


## soapfreak

Corrie favourite Sally Lindssay is to quit as landlady of the Rovers Return.
Sally who plays Shelley Unwin.
told the sun she will leave in six months.
She dropped the bombshell six days before the National TV Awards, at which she is tipped to win the best actress gong.Sally 32 said last night "ive had the most amazing time but will go at the end of my contract." i think its my time . its been great but, as my grandad says, 'what the hell are then going to do with her next?'   "She had her heart torn apart so many times she's like a broken biscuit. There are only so many times she can pull herself up again." Sally departue comes after nearly five years in the ITV1 soap. She has been involved in a hard-hitting storyline where Shelly was mentally abused by boyfriend Charlie Stubbs. She later dumped him at the altar. She was also at the centre of one of Corrie biggest plots when she wed bigamist Peter Barlow only to be confronted by real wife, who turned up with thier baby.

----------


## Debs

soit is true now then? blimey after what she said in interviews a few months ago im reall really shockewd!

----------


## lollymay

oh she cant go shes good

----------


## Keating's babe

Shame.  Hope it isn't true as I think she's been a good asset to the street. 

I always wondered how Michelle Ryan who played Zoe in EE coped.  I mean the last 6 months in the show - all she did was weep and wallow.

----------


## starla

on the itv website it said that she is leaving in 9 months

----------


## Debs

shelley has been through so much i think it good that she going

----------


## lollymay

i suppose though there is only so much a carachter can do and shelly has done a lot in the last few years

----------


## feelingyellow

i think it sort of good that she's going - she's had so many big storylines, but i will be sad to see her go - she's such a good actress!

----------


## Abbie

awwwww i dont want her to leave

----------


## Abbie

> i think it sort of good that she's going - she's had so many big storylines, but i will be sad to see her go - she's such a good actress!


youve got that right

----------


## kerry4nigel

I know i love shelley, she should stay. They could find plenty more for her character to do, bring back peter!   :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

> I know i love shelley, she should stay. They could find plenty more for her character to do, bring back peter!


no no no not peter

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she's had so many big storylines


She hasn't had that many!

----------


## samantha nixon

im glad shes leaving

----------


## tammyy2j

I think it is good she is leaving, the story with Charlie ruined Shelley. She was a great character when she first joined. I hope she does not win at the NTV Awards it should go to Charity or Diane from Emmerdale.

----------


## crazygirl

i can still remember her in st winnifreds school choir oh how i loved that song   :Lol:   but i think she is a fantastic actress and if she leaves i think she will go far

----------


## eastenders mad

aww i think she is really good actress in corrie.

----------


## Olaf Horne

i think she is a really good actress even though the charlie story line lasted forever and the minuet he was gone she was all well again. bit wierd

----------


## dddMac1

good luck to sally

----------

